# How to identifiy bike-friendly road routes in my area (Fairfax Co. VA)?



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Are you guys aware of websites, forum info, etc., where I can identify bike-friendly road routes? Right now, I frequent Reston/Herndon roads, but some have 50+ mph speed limits and limited shoulders etc. I avoid those roads. I'm looking for more than just the W&OD, which I've done top to bottom several times. 

Any tips/ideas?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Check out the Strava Global Heatmap and zoom in to your area.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Check out the county's biking pdf.


Join potomac pedaler's and go on some of their rides in VA... 

bikepptc.org


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## rberriz (May 30, 2014)

I use google maps, if you put in two points in can calculate routes on "bike friendly" roads. Meaning bike paths and low traffic/low speed.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I am in Burke. Maybe a bit too south for you. I have used the strava global heat map for ideas. 

I usually head west over ox and the parkway on popes head road, then loop around in the Clifton area (most of Henderson always has traffic and is a bit crazy to ride on). The farthest northwest I have gone is about the intersection of gum springs and Braddock. However, I would not do this ride during rush hours. I try to get out between 1 and 2 pm.


----------



## helmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I live in Ashburn, ride all over the area, I prefer longer, hillier rides. One great resource is a book called "Scott & Jim's Favorite Bike Rides, it has maps and cue sheets for 65 different rides. You can probably find most of these rides online (if you know their names) and download the gpx files if you have a Garmin but it's nice to have the book.

Check out MapMyRide and RideWithGPS, and get on Strava. Join one of the many Meetup groups in the area, check out the shop rides like Green Lizard, etc. Also check out Potomac Pedalers, Reston Bike Club, I'm sure there are others that I'm not thinking of. Depending on what you like (distance, pace, elevation...and the people) you may like some clubs/groups more than others, but most of these groups have a decent variety.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks again, everyone. I did check out the link on the Fairfax County page on what they recommend, so I'll plan a potential route and check out some of these roads- preferably in the early AM on a weekend, when I can be fairly certain of less traffic. I'll also check out Strava, Map My Ride, and Ride with GPS (speaking of which, I should probably buy a Garmin/GPS).

http://fairfaxcountygis.maps.arcgis...x.html?appid=cbfb0840e41344a48d1f7d37e999b3c4


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

skhan007 said:


> I did check out the link on the Fairfax County page on what they recommend, so I'll plan a potential route and check out some of these roads


Don't put too much faith into the fairfax county map. Maybe 15 or 20 years ago it was ok. The map leads you to many busy roads, e.g. Braddock road right outside the loop. No way. That is a 4 lane road with cars traveling b/t 45 and 60+ mph. 

Put more faith in routes real people (not fairfax county) actually ride - heatmap.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> Don't put too much faith into the fairfax county map. Maybe 15 or 20 years ago it was ok. The map leads you to many busy roads, e.g. Braddock road right outside the loop. No way. That is a 4 lane road with cars traveling b/t 45 and 60+ mph.
> 
> Put more faith in routes real people (not fairfax county) actually ride - heatmap.


Thanks, man. That actually makes sense. I checked out the Strava Heat Map and outlined a 25 mile loop and rode it twice this weekend. There were some semi-major roads involved, but I went in the early AM and later evening, when there tended to be fewer cars. One road had a dedicated bike lane, which was nice. I'll keep learning more from the heat map and try to map out some good loops. Thanks again for the solid advice here everyone!


----------



## helmy (Apr 22, 2012)

One other thing to mention (more explicitly than my previous reply) is that you may want to consider going outside of Fairfax county. Once you get further out into Loudoun and Faquier counties the roads and scenery are much more rural -- better views and less traffic overall.

Assuming that you can get to the W&OD trail easily, that will get you out further west where you can connect up to other routes. Depending on the distance you're looking to cover in 1 day, you may want to drive to a point further west. Also beware that the terrain here may be a bit more rolling, so you'll probably end up doing more hills/elevation that what you may be used to around Fairfax.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

helmy said:


> One other thing to mention (more explicitly than my previous reply) is that you may want to consider going outside of Fairfax county. Once you get further out into Loudoun and Faquier counties the roads and scenery are much more rural -- better views and less traffic overall.
> 
> Assuming that you can get to the W&OD trail easily, that will get you out further west where you can connect up to other routes. Depending on the distance you're looking to cover in 1 day, you may want to drive to a point further west. Also beware that the terrain here may be a bit more rolling, so you'll probably end up doing more hills/elevation that what you may be used to around Fairfax.


That's a great idea. I'm really close to the W&OD in Herndon and have ridden it top to bottom several times. I'm new to Strava- is there a way to find loops/routes? That would be great to get out onto some scenic roads in Loudon Co.


----------



## helmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't usually use Strava to find routes/loops, although I have used the heat map as a scouting tool. I use the rides from the Scott & Jim book that I mentioned a lot, and there are a few good rides in "Road Biking Virginia". I also find rides on ridewithgps, and mapmyride.

Here are a few of my favorite rides on the easier and more scenic end of the spectrum which might be a good place for you to start. I would consider these to be moderately hilly rides.

Hardly Hilly Hunt Country Cruise - A bike ride in Town of Middleburg, VA

Blue Ridge Splendor Cruise - A bike ride in Town of Middleburg, VA

Both of those start in Middleburg at the Elementary school. If you don't want to drive there, you could modify them to start from Purcellville (which you can get to from W&OD). Adding those extra miles out to Purcellville, connecting up, and taking total elevation into consideration may make those modifications too long for you, depending on your fitness level. 

Here's another route which has a good route for getting from Purcellville to connect up to the roads from Middleburg:

Purcellville-Middleburg-Hillsborough 42 Mile Loop - A bike ride in Town of Purcellville, VA


----------



## moose82 (Jun 4, 2012)

helmy said:


> One other thing to mention (more explicitly than my previous reply) is that you may want to consider going outside of Fairfax county. Once you get further out into Loudoun and Faquier counties the roads and scenery are much more rural -- better views and less traffic overall.
> 
> Assuming that you can get to the W&OD trail easily, that will get you out further west where you can connect up to other routes. Depending on the distance you're looking to cover in 1 day, you may want to drive to a point further west. Also beware that the terrain here may be a bit more rolling, so you'll probably end up doing more hills/elevation that what you may be used to around Fairfax.


That's what I do. I live near Chantilly HS and most of my "standard" routes go through Reston. Lots of good roads for cycling through there: either low traffic, lower speed limit, bike lanes, or are in areas where people are used to cyclists.

On the weekends, I head west: The Plains, Marshall, Warrenton, Skyline, etc. I have Scott and Jim's book and it is a really good resource. I am almost overly picky about the roads I ride on, but there are a lot to choose from if you look in the right spots. The heatmap is a great tool to see where others are riding.

Side note, but if any other locals want to meet up, just let me know. I'm a pretty solid B/BB rider. Work in Vienna, live in FFX


----------



## nov0798 (Mar 5, 2011)

You can always go on to Find your people - Meetup. There are road rides on there all the time. The local bike shop Spokes ETC has weekly rides as well. 

Event Calendar - Spokes Etc. Bicycles


----------

